# MIL/CLE Trade Idea



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Zyndrunas Illgaukas
Jason Kapono
for
Keith Van Horn
Marcus Haislip
Daniel Santiago

Reasons:
Cleveland: They fill their SF spot with KVH. They get a potentially good player in Slip and get someone that can maybe shine with more minutes in Daniel. They also now are able to give more minutes to their future C in Diop.
Milwaukee: We get that tall, dominant C we have been looking for. Desmond now gets to start and play more.

Lineups:
Cleveland:
C-Diop
PF-Boozer
SF-Van Horn
SG-James
PG-McInnis

Milwaukee:
C-Illgauskas
PF-Smith
SF-Mason
SG-Redd
PG-Ford


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I don't think Cleveland trades Big Z away leaving the center spot for Diop. If you switch Santiago for Skinner, it might be more likely, but even so I don't think the Cavs would take this trade.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I think Z can be had eventhough with his contract expiring at the end of the season the Cavs might like to keep him for the cap space. I just don't that they'd trade him to get Van Horne. Van Hornes contract is just as large as Z's and it goes a year longer. I think that he'd be a good fit in Cleveland but I don't necessarily think it improves the team since we'd be moving Z. And I don't think that Haislip and Santiago are motivation enough.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

If Cleveland even agrees to this trade, Milwaukee would DEFINTELY improve. Now they have a good foundation for a Center.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Revised Idea:
Zyndraus Illgaukas
Ira Newble 
Jason Kapono
1st rounder
for
Brian Skinner
Keith Van Horn
Marcus Haislip
Daniel Santiago


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

The deal was iffy to begin with, but there is absolutely no way that the Cavaliers would throw in a first rounder just because Milwaukee includes Skinner. Thats ridiculus.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Agreed. Just because it matches up cap wise doesn't mean it makes sense. Although I'd love to have Kaponovic. No reason, just because of his comments before the draft last year.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

If you really want Big Z in Milwaukee, then here's a trade that I think works. Although it would probably be too much to trade Ford away.

Zydrunas Illgauskas
Jeff McInnis

for

Keith Van Horn
T.J. Ford
Brian Skinner

Or if you don't like that one, how about bring Kevin Ollie back to Milwaukee and not resign Damon Jones in the off season....

Zydrunas Illgauskas
Kevin Ollie
Jason Kapono

for

Keith Van Horn
Marcus Haslip
Erick Strickland


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

How about these trades:
#1:
Milwaukee trades:
Brian Skinner
Daniel Santiago
Keith Van Horn
Marcus Haislip
Cleveland trades:
Zyndrunas Illgauskas
Kedrick Brown
Ira Newble

OR

#2:
Milwaukee trades:
Brian Skinner
Daniel Santiago
Keith Van Horn
Marcus Haislip
Cleveland trades:
Zyndrunas Illgauskas
Dajuan Wagner
Ira Newble

Milwaukee:
C-Illgaukas
PF-Smith
SF-Mason
SG-Redd
PG-Ford

Cleveland:
C-Skinner
PF-Boozer
SF-Van Horn
SG-James
PG-McInnis


----------

